# I need you guys HELP! VOTE for me!



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay so I do spoken word poetry and I have been nominated for a youth gospel award and I need your help to win! So can you guys vote for me tonite and 2moro at this link Youth Gospel Choice Awards | '09 Partners, vote joseph aiken.

Thanx in advance


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok done and good luck


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

gotcha little bro!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Done .... good luck ~!!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i would, but im arrogant about my dog remember 
good luck.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I voted Joseph, keep us posted! When does this end?


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats on your nomination. Got my vote.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BUMP! How'd it go Joe?


----------



## rarrr (Jul 8, 2010)

alright man


----------

